# 2010 Bill Hargreaves.............



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Its getting time everyone!

WHO IS IN

I am................I,ll be coming again from Mississippi,3rd year running..........LETS GET some kids on the water...

Oldflathead...you need help this year with the kids?...ps(Kelton says hello)


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolutley!!!! 

The best trip of the whole year for me and there were many in 2009 to compare...

Count me inBluffman2!!!!!

Jimmy 

This will be my 2nd year and can't wait...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *jjam (1/23/2010)*Absolutley!!!!
> 
> The best trip of the whole year for me and there were many in 2009 to compare...
> 
> ...


I think im gonna follow yall out this time and drop down with you guys oke


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

When is it? I'll see if I can get the boat ready again.. I think I've got to get the Prop-seal changed out... I took a few kids out last yr and it was fun.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

should be fathers day weekend.......Tom correct me if im wrong!

BTW...if anyone has a place for me to dock,crash i would appreaciate it......


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, it's Fathers' Day weekend. This is the 40th, so they're planning on beefing it up a bit.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluffman, no dock.. But could park the boat here, and possibly crash.. Let me know if you cant find anywhere else.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

We had our first meeting two weeks ago at the GLYC. It is the 40th, should be a good one. I am going to get with Tom after the 1st. We are looking for sponsors, boats and kids. Last year, I think our number was 36. Keep your eyes on the PFM, we will use it as our communicator.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo The Bluffman,

You are welcome back at my dock, plus Les, (Welder) is not coming this year so the BSH is available if you want to stay there.

My role this year will be very limited due to my health issues. I am hoping Jimmy, (Seegull) and Banana Tom will pick up the slack. All of my records, etc. are available. You need to start collecting boat volunteers now.










The reward is turning theses kids onto fishing!










:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *oldflathead (1/24/2010)*Yo The Bluffman,
> 
> You are welcome back at my dock, plus Les, (Welder) is not coming this year so the BSH is available if you want to stay there.
> 
> ...


10-4 Tom...sounds great.....thanks for the offer!

and yes the reward is priceless...............im ready and im trying to round up a few more boats as well!....

also do you know if GLYC ever got their CD with all the pictures that Iris took?


----------



## dropdown (Jan 25, 2010)

I would Love to get in on something like that. I work for keysailing on the beach and i am sure we could do something for it. Contact me on here or email at [email protected] and get me some info to pass on to my boss.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

We will be there.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

You all have me and my boat. Did it last year and loved it.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (1/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jjam (1/23/2010)*Absolutley!!!!
> ...


Hahaha! Come follow Bluff, we'll have a good time for sure!!!! You can even set up in my chum slick for that added advantage...

I looked back and foundmy Hargreaves post fom last year and now can't wait for the tourney.Rewarding is all I can say period! Sharing timeon your boat to teach ayoung angler how to work a reel andcatch a fish or 2will make you want to do get up thenext morning and do it all over again... 

So, if you have a boat and able to share a day on the water with awesome and appreciative kids you willnever forget the joy you experienced this day! 

<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px" id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 3%" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 42%" class=TableCell_Light vAlign=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px" id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsTopicView_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopics border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 3%" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 41%" class=TableCell_Light vAlign=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>*Jjam Hargreaves Fishing Team For The Day!* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Jimmy</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

